# Quickest clinic



## jaclaw (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi

After a year of discussion my partner has agreed that we should try for a sibling to our daughter via ED abroad. As time is of the essence (I have my own self-imposed cut-off age) I am researching which clinics have the shortest waiting time for matching & treatment. I am looking to East Europe or to countries which use East European donor ie Cyprus. For example, I was quite keen on Reprofit but the waiting time is now nearly a full 12 months. 

Any suggestions gratefully received.

JacLaw x


----------



## Ali40 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi Jaclaw

Just saw your post - I realise that you are interested in Eastern Europe but if you want short times then head straight to Institute De Marques in Barcelona.

It was 7 weeks from first consultation to positive pregnancy test for me first time round!!  It worked first time.

Few more goes this time but I am now 6 months pregnant again!  We did two frozen and one fresh cycle it still only took a few months!

Good luck

Alison .....


----------



## Skirtgirl (Mar 17, 2008)

Again not eastern europe but i went to IVI Valencia and was told 3 weeks on the pill then 3 weeks to transfer. That was all planned on the first visit as they offer frozen eggs to out of towners. I didn't realise and asked for fresh the week of my transfer(this week) and we now have a fresh donor ready for tranfer next week!!! so it is looking like 7 weeks from first visit to test day.

I guess how long you wait for a donor depends on how fussy you are about characteristics.


----------



## jaclaw (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Skirtgirl and Ali40

Thanks for your advice (apologies for delay but been up North without laptop). We did think about Spain quite a lot in the first instance as the clinics seem to have such good reputations but I think we'll try mainland Greece or Cyprus as the wait time is quite short and the donors are Eastern European in most cases. Hopefully we'll be over there in Jan or Feb!

BW
JacLaw


----------



## earthe kitt (May 7, 2005)

Hi - I went to Invimed in Warsaw for donor eggs and donor sperm (I had Polish eggs and Danish Sperm - all organised by the clinic)

Initial appointment 5th May 2006

BFP 9th July 06

Twin girls  born 3rd March 2007

It cost around 4,000 Euros

Don't think many UK girls going there at the moment but there are lots of Germans, Dutch etc

Good luck

Jo


----------

